# Dr. Dre Beats on Sale Monster Outlet



## typeriz (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.monstercable.com/outletstore/linelist.asp

i have the beats studios... yes they are overpriced but i love the sound... get real ones... not the fakes... i just picked up the Pros from the outlet... different than studios but well made and constructed... go to the link and pick up som STYLISH cans... even though they are refurbished they sound GREAT... Keep In mind these are not FAKES!!!


----------



## ProgHouse (Jun 13, 2011)

I will never understand why people buy this overpriced crap. For the prices of some of those Beats headphones you could get a nice pair of Sony's or Sennheiser's, or Ultrasone's. Probably the same people that actually will buy overpriced monster cable.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## typeriz (Sep 6, 2011)

look at the prices they are priced at what it should've been... stop hating if you haven't tried the studio's they are priced at $159.00


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Did I leave the Thunderbolt forum? Lol.


----------



## typeriz (Sep 6, 2011)

no... but the beats are getting baked in every htc release.. just posting a cheap[ pricing option thru monster them self... not acting all ignorant if one hasn't tried a pair of these headphone...


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Last I checked *everyone* is still on *RootzWiki* & we have some simple rules.

Read the *Forum Rules*.

I-a:
"*We treat the members here as family, and expect you to do the same.*"

&

VIII-b:
"*Trolling is also on a ZERO TOLERANCE policy. Trolling is used to get a personal and emotional response from someone else. In other words, remember RootzWiki is an open forum and you are welcome to leave if you cannot treat others with respect.*"


----------



## bhazard (Jun 14, 2011)

Beats are pretty good headphones. The problem is, there are much better headphones at half the price or lower.

I picked up a pair of V-moda crossfades (Normally $199) on a newegg sale for $79. They have better sound, and deeper bass than the $299 Dre studios.

Beats put a price premium on image and for people who don't know or feel like actually researching good sound. It's been a successful business model for them, so why not keep doing it? They are basically doing what Apple does, release a decent product overpriced based on image and simplicity.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

edit, don't need to start some flame war


----------



## sk8 (Jul 16, 2011)

Check out the new klipsch s4a headphones for android. I wrote up a quick review on the klipsch site.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

I am looking to get a pair of the in ear solo's I think today off craigslist, anyone have thoughts on those?


----------



## typeriz (Sep 6, 2011)

bond32 said:


> I am looking to get a pair of the in ear solo's I think today* off craigslist*, anyone have thoughts on those?


might be bootleg.. just get them from the outlet store... i personally dont like the solo's... just my preference... i think they sound like crap compared to the studio's and pro's..


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I use the monster turbines that are on that page. $50 for those is a great price.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

ProgHouse said:


> I will never understand why people buy this overpriced crap. For the prices of some of those Beats headphones you could get a nice pair of Sony's or Sennheiser's, or Ultrasone's. Probably the same people that actually will buy overpriced monster cable.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


He's right though, sennheiser, audio technica, AKG all have superior accuracy

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## RunHopSkipJump (Aug 26, 2011)

nocoast said:


> He's right though, sennheiser, audio technica, AKG all have superior accuracy
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I recommend Shure. The Shure 535 are amazing and has detachable cords for easy replacement. My ears are in love.


----------



## bond32 (Jul 14, 2011)

Well I got my in ear's off craigslist, I am pretty sure they are legit. I have looked them over pretty good and compared them online. They sound OK, I was hoping for better. They sound average when just playing off anything, but when I play music off my phone (running gingeritis with beats), they sound slightly better. Not 100% sure if they were worth it, I almost think my motorola s9's sound better.


----------



## frankydroid (Jun 17, 2011)

Koss porta pro, got them on sale for $35. Pretty nice alternative if you are an audiophile wannabe. Dr dre was way too expensive for the lack of professional recommendations

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

